# Motherboard and Bios ID Finder



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Has anyone else run across this.....almost too easy 

http://powerleap.com/consumer/upgradefinder.htm


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

....but thanks for the link. I'll just add it to my already overflowing favorites folder. Love the information you get here.


----------



## jjb (Dec 9, 2001)

Wow..................thanks for the link Candy.......................My system is going on three years old now and is supposed to be completely upgradeable. I would like to add more to my machine and it will be interesting to see what comes back on the report.
Sooooooooo much great info here


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

That link is awesome Aca. Really good one.


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

I'm interested in finding out the info, _*BUT*_ first thing that happened when I clicked was the site wanting me to download software to run the program!! 
What kind of Software does it download, and is any way included to remove it?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Rog had that same concern too.....I guess it adds something to your browser........I wouldn't download anything that's gonna hurt me.....that's for sure, or hurt anyone else either for that matter.......

What's the message you get?


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

I left the site pretty quick when I saw that it wanted me to download something or another, but think it said something about it being a "Trusted Program"


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Whatever you feel best for you........my computer didn't blow up.......


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

IF i do use this prog., I think, just be safe, I'll run AVG & AdAware.
Probably unneeded, but....


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

These sites usually need to download an Active X control to your browser to run the scan of your system. I haven't downloaded it either, but that's probably what it is. If you've ever been to PC Pitstop, it's the same thing.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I run ad aware at least once a week......normally doesn't find anything, I am very careful  Never had a virus on my computer, although 'friends' have emailed them to me........save whatever they send me to a file folder on my desktop, let it sit there for a day or so.....update my virus program, scan the folder, and usually anything I felt necessary to put there, was infected anyway........


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

I ran the "Powerleap" prgram, and here's what it says re my computer .... It didn't give the BIOS Version, or date though...
Also, what are RAS# and CAS#, & what are the "clocks" they refer to?
===
:
CPU INFORMATION
================
Number of CPU ------------------ 1
Manufacturer ------------------- AuthenticAMD
Processor ---------------------- AMD Athlon (Thunderbird)
Code Name ---------------------- Thunderbird
Package ------------------------ Socket A
Family ------------------------- 6
Model -------------------------- 4
Stepping ----------------------- 2
Core Revision ------------------ A4
Extended Family/Model ---------- 7/4
Technology --------------------- 0.18µ
Specification ------------------ AMD Athlon(tm) Processor
Instructions ------------------- MMX, Extended MMX, 3DNow!, Extended 3DNow!
CPU Speed ---------------------- 993.3MHz
Clock Multiplier --------------- 7.5x
Front Side Bus ----------------- 132.4MHz
Bus Speed ---------------------- 264.9MHz
L1 Data cache ------------------ 64Kb
L1 Code cache ------------------ 64Kb
L2 cache ----------------------- 256Kb

MAINBOARD INFORMATION
======================
Manufacturer ------------------- MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
Model (revision) --------------- MS-6330 ( )
Chipset (revision)-------------- VIA KT133A (3)
Southbridge -------------------- VIA VT82C686
BIOS Brand --------------------- Award Software International, Inc.
BIOS Version -------------------
BIOS Date ---------------------- 
AGP Revision ------------------- 2.0
AGP Transfer Rate -------------- 4x
AGP Aperture Size -------------- 64Mb
AGP Side Band Addressing ------- disabled
Display adapter Manufacturer --- nVidia
Model (revision) --------------- GeForce2 MX DDR (B2)

MEMORY INFORMATION
===================
Type --------------------------- SDRAM
Size --------------------------- 256Mb
Frequency ---------------------- 132.4MHz
CAS# Latency ------------------- 3 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay ------------- 3 clocks
RAS# Precharge Time ------------ 3 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) -------------- 6 clocks

SYSTEM INFORMATION
===================
Operating System --------------- Microsoft Windows 98SE
System Brand ------------------- 
System Model ------------------- 
Comments -----------------------


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Hi Gary R

Those are rather esoteric memory specs. Here's a link for looking things up:

http://www.webopedia.com/

What's the next process here? Now that you have your system info, how do they go about telling you potential upgrade info?


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

It was unable to ID my motherboard or BIOS.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Not sure how wcupid compares but it does have quite a bit of information on board and processor.
http://www.majorgeeks.com/article.php?sid=435

Dave


----------



## jjb (Dec 9, 2001)

The reply email i received said:

"You should expect a response from us within 72-96 hours due to a high rate of questions about our newest products. If you have not already done so, please look through our list of answers under "Find an Answer" section of our support site http://powerleap.custhelp.com (including our extensive compatibility lists). If you find you have answered your own question, please update your request under "My Stuff" section as "solved" so we know. Thank you and Happy Upgrading!"

As far as the download of the program goes I checked "open" instead of "save to disk". I did a file search and all I found was a cookie Placed in C:// windows/profiles

It did identify my motherboard and bios.................I thought it was a neat/quick little tool.


----------



## Gary R (Aug 9, 2001)

"Cookie" eh? So, even though its in C://windows/profiles, either "Window Washer" or "AdAware" should remove it ok then?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Cookie? Good cookie or bad cookie.....? Sorry 'bout that...

I received a reply today, and here is my info:

CPU INFORMATION
================
Number of CPU ------------------ 1
Manufacturer ------------------- GenuineIntel
Processor ---------------------- Intel Pentium III
Code Name ---------------------- Katmaï
Package ------------------------ Slot 1 SECC2
Family ------------------------- 6
Model -------------------------- 7
Stepping ----------------------- 3
Core Revision ------------------ kC0
Extended Family/Model ---------- 0/0
Technology --------------------- 0.25µ
Microcode Revision ------------- 0
Specification ------------------ Intel Pentium III 550MHz
Instructions ------------------- MMX, SSE
CPU Speed ---------------------- 551.2MHz
Clock Multiplier --------------- 5.5x
Front Side Bus ----------------- 100.2MHz
Bus Speed ---------------------- 100.2MHz
L1 Data cache ------------------ 16Kb
L1 Code cache ------------------ 16Kb
L2 cache ----------------------- 512Kb

MAINBOARD INFORMATION
======================
Manufacturer ------------------- PCCHIPS
Model (revision) --------------- (1.0 )
Chipset (revision)-------------- SiS SiS620 (2)
Southbridge -------------------- SiS 8
BIOS Brand --------------------- American Megatrends Inc.
BIOS Version ------------------- 62710
BIOS Date ---------------------- 07/15/97
Display adapter Manufacturer --- SiS
Model (revision) --------------- SiS530/620 Graphics Controller (2A)

MEMORY INFORMATION
===================
Type --------------------------- Unknown
Size --------------------------- 120Mb

SYSTEM INFORMATION
===================
Operating System --------------- Microsoft Windows 98SE
System Brand ------------------- Other
System Model -------------------
Comments -----------------------

************

The thing that I find nice about this, is that the Graphics card is identified, at least in mine.......people seem to have difficult times figuring this out without pulling the computer apart......so.....anyway......here's my response from them:

Thanks for sending information about your system to us for CPU upgrade advice.

Based on the details, I'd recommend our new PL-iP3/T upgrade, which will currently take your system's CPU up to 1.4 GHz, using an Intel "Tualatin" Celeron with 256K of L2 cache. For more information on this product, please see http://www.powerleap.com/Products/iP3T.htm.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Here is mine.

CPU INFORMATION
================
Number of CPU ------------------ 1
Manufacturer ------------------- AuthenticAMD
Processor ---------------------- AMD Athlon MP
Code Name ---------------------- Palomino
Package ------------------------ Socket A
Family ------------------------- 6
Model -------------------------- 6
Stepping ----------------------- 2
Core Revision ------------------ unknown
Extended Family/Model ---------- 7/6
Technology --------------------- 0.18µ
Specification ------------------ AMD Athlon(TM) XP1800+
Instructions ------------------- MMX, Extended MMX, 3DNow!, Extended 3DNow!, SSE
CPU Speed ---------------------- 1544.6MHz
Clock Multiplier --------------- 11.5x
Front Side Bus ----------------- 134.3MHz
Bus Speed ---------------------- 268.6MHz
L1 Data cache ------------------ 64Kb
L1 Code cache ------------------ 64Kb
L2 cache ----------------------- 256Kb

MAINBOARD INFORMATION
======================
Manufacturer ------------------- ASUSTeK Computer INC.
Model (revision) --------------- A7V266 (REV 1.xx)
Chipset (revision)-------------- VIA KT266 (0)
Southbridge -------------------- VIA VT8233
BIOS Brand --------------------- Award Software, Inc.
BIOS Version ------------------- ASUS A7V266 ACPI BIOS Rev 1002C
BIOS Date ---------------------- 10/12/2001
AGP Revision ------------------- 2.0
AGP Transfer Rate -------------- 4x
AGP Aperture Size -------------- 32Mb
AGP Side Band Addressing ------- disabled
Display adapter Manufacturer --- nVidia
Model (revision) --------------- GeForce2 GTS/Pro (A4)

MEMORY INFORMATION
===================
Type --------------------------- DDR-SDRAM
Size --------------------------- 512Mb
Frequency ---------------------- 268.6MHz
CAS# Latency ------------------- 2 clocks
RAS# to CAS# Delay ------------- 3 clocks
RAS# Precharge Time ------------ 3 clocks
Cycle Time (tRAS) -------------- 6 clocks

SYSTEM INFORMATION
===================
Operating System --------------- Microsoft Windows 98SE
System Brand ------------------- 
System Model ------------------- 
Comments -----------------------


----------



## softlock (Apr 29, 2005)

How can we read BIOD ID through code?


----------

